# ArtsWells 2011 - IM SO HAPPY!!!



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So as many of you already know, I am a bit crafty... 

Well I am putting my crafty to good use this summer! I have been accepted into ArtsWells 2011 ( Artswells ) and will be hosting a Tri-Loom Weaving workshop!! I dont have a schedule yet, but if you like you can view a sample of my stuff on my facebook artist page: Mobile Uploads | Facebook I have linked you to the project that I will be teaching people how to do (a recycled denim rug).

The participants will be able to choose how they put their rug together as the goal is to have them make 2-4 triangles and then put them together, so they can do a longer rectangular rug, or square, or stay triangluar, or even go a starburst/flower pattern.

The extra looms will be for sale at the end of the festival, as I dont need 6 extra looms!

I hope some of you will be able to make it out there, festival information is in the link above, but much of the page is not updated, especially the performance and workshop lineups, as they are just finalizing the details in that area. Its a fantastic festival with 9 different stages and some in Barkerville too!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, and it was voted in the top ten festivals in canada on CBC!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz!!!
I would luv to see the finish projects too.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Katie!


----------

